# End of the World!!



## LovelyMalia (Jan 5, 2013)

I can't help but notice as I search for soap resources on the internet that a lot of websites have information for preparing soap for the end of the world.

If the world ends, do you really think people will be concerned about which soap they use?! hahahaha!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 5, 2013)

Hmm...end of the world soap. Sounds like a good theme for a batch. I suppose I might be concerned about the soap because I'd want to be clean and smellin' good! 

I'll have to go look for these sites. Are these older sites discussing 12-21-12?


----------



## Ruthie (Jan 5, 2013)

For the END of the world, definitely not.  But if there is a breakdown in society or money value drops, soap will be a priceless commodity.  Guess we'll be sitting high then!

I have a soaping friend in S. Carolina that regularly tells people, "When the economy crashes and you need soap, I'll have plenty and be willing to trade."  

I've wondered if there are any here who are "prepping," but have never asked.  I store water, but then our city water system goes out fairly regularly (aging infrastructure).  As a matter of fact, it was out last Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## LovelyMalia (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes, I would definitely have something prepared for an economical disaster where society just falls apart.

I think the majority of the sites I'm seeing are "doomsday preppers" type comments or articles. I can't remember the site, but after a google search of "soap making" I found one that said "How To Make Soap For When The World Ends."

I will begin making soap for the day that our economy crumbles and people start to stink


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 5, 2013)

Now I have the Great Big Sea version of "It's The End of the World As We Know It" stuck in my head.

At least it's a good song

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-5oGnvfUEU[/ame]


----------



## Genny (Jan 5, 2013)

Well if we were to ever have a zombie apocolypse, you can use zombie fat to make soap.  Sap value for human fat is .1403


----------



## CaliChan (Jan 5, 2013)

Im down for killing zombies, only problem would be extracting the fat without getting infected x.x


----------



## Hazel (Jan 5, 2013)

Good cover. It's funny but when I read LovelyMalia's post, I thought of REM's version. Just showing my age. 

It also made me think of an End of the World party a friend through years and years ago. This story emphasizes the importance of choosing to be responsible as opposed to partying with friends. I had to be a work very early the next morning. I chose to be responsible and leave so I'd be able to function at work. It's not any fun trying to work with a hangover. I was walking home and heard sirens not too far off from where I was. I thought "Wouldn't it be funny if the cops were busting up the party?" (Yes, this comment does reveal my insensitivity towards my friends' jovial activities and demonstrates my occasionally evil sense of humor.)

Sure enough. The party was busted. :twisted:


----------



## LovelyMalia (Jan 5, 2013)

CaliChan said:


> Im down for killing zombies, only problem would be extracting the fat without getting infected x.x



Wear gloves....duhhh! 

Plus, if you blow out the brains, the zombies die...so you'll just have to extract fat from a dead zombie.

And Hazel, I have that same sick sense of humor


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 5, 2013)

Genny said:


> Well if we were to ever have a zombie apocolypse, you can use zombie fat to make soap.  Sap value for human fat is .1403



I kind of have a girl crush on you for knowing that.


----------



## Genny (Jan 5, 2013)

maiseycat said:


> I kind of have a girl crush on you for knowing that.



LOL   When I told my husband the sap value for human fat, he looked at me funny & said, "Sometimes I wonder about you."


----------



## Ruthie (Jan 6, 2013)

Makes sense to me. We might end up using whatever resources we can find.  roblem:


----------



## LovelyMalia (Jan 6, 2013)

Ruthie said:


> Makes sense to me. We might end up using whatever resources we can find.  roblem:



its already started!

I can't find lye around me...what happens when they ban shipping "hazardous" materials?


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 6, 2013)

LovelyMalia said:


> its already started!
> 
> I can't find lye around me...what happens when they ban shipping "hazardous" materials?


 

You will learn how to make it from scratch.....


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 6, 2013)

Genny said:


> LOL   When I told my husband the sap value for human fat, he looked at me funny & said, "Sometimes I wonder about you."



You know, they used human fat in the Fight Club for their soap making...


----------



## Maythorn (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't know if I'd classify the end of the world with the collapse of the economy.  When that happens, we ony might wish it so. :lolno: With soap you kind of have to have water and let's hope that doesn't become scarce and expensive.


----------



## Ruthie (Jan 7, 2013)

Stock up now.  Then you can barter with it along with your soap.  Of course it only stores for about 6 months.  Then what? roblem:


----------



## LovelyMalia (Jan 7, 2013)

Maythorn said:


> I don't know if I'd classify the end of the world with the collapse of the economy. When that happens, we ony might wish it so. :lolno: *With soap you kind of have to have water and let's hope that doesn't become scarce and expensive*.


 
Or in my case, if we have mass brown-outs, my well pump is electric and my generator is broken...I'm screwed either way unless I go down to the river and purify it myself!


----------



## lsg (Jan 7, 2013)

We have livestock and hardwood trees on our farm.  If worse comes to worse I can use tallow, lard and chicken fat along with the lye water from hardwood ashes to make my own soap.  I am not worried about the end of the world, just getting through what time I have left. LOL


----------



## Maythorn (Jan 8, 2013)

I hadn't thought of bottled water expiring.  Probably because I never buy any and should.  It's something you can do anyway to prepare as quite a few conscientious households have and some will even show you all they've accumulated when you go over to their houses.  But it won't stop the chaos outside your door in a real collapse that just might find its way in, too.  Lots of guns and not enough food or water ain't gonna be pretty.


----------



## Ruthie (Jan 8, 2013)

Maythorn said:


> I hadn't thought of bottled water expiring. Probably because I never buy any and should. It's something you can do anyway to prepare as quite a few conscientious households have and some will even show you all they've accumulated when you go over to their houses. But it won't stop the chaos outside your door in a real collapse that just might find its way in, too. Lots of guns and not enough food or water ain't gonna be pretty.


 
You are right- not a pretty senario at all.  Actually, I think store-bought bottled water does last longer, but what I have is tap water with a drop of bleach in 2 liter bottles.  It has to be changed out every 6 months, but of course can be used to water plants, as boiling water for HP, etc. when it is changed out.

Me, I'm not showing my neighbors what I have, as I do not want them coming for it.  Its like the person who buys a new TV and puts the box out in the yard , leaving it there all week til the trash man comes.  Every crook that drives by knows there is a new TV in there.  It is just asking for trouble.  I am NOT a "prepper," but if those eventualities come, I want to keep what I have.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 8, 2013)

This thread is beginning to remind me of a lot of young adult fiction novels I have read over the last year (kind of my favorite!). Love a good collapse of society novel! :crazy:


----------



## Maythorn (Jan 8, 2013)

Ruthie, that's very resourceful with the water and the bleach.  I often wait til I need to go grocery shopping so I guess part of me thinks this doom won't happen in my lifetime.  As for society I think that collapsed already awhile ago and we're seeing the effects in the appalling news every day. Not that news wasn't always appalling. I bet in the Wild West or Civil War it was horrific.  I have an elderly relative who can't even watch news.  She's in "a delicate way," right now as her generation used to say and so we keep "Omigod, did you hear about..." out of our conversations around her.  She knows what's what, she just doesn't need further verification.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 9, 2013)

We bottle water and good bottled water will last about a year and a half . After that it will start to taste like plastic.  But the water would still be good.  However not all bottled water is equal!


----------



## Maythorn (Jan 9, 2013)

I wonder if storing in glass would be good then and you wouldn't get the plasticy flavor.  I should try this and do it with the last large bottle of juice I got and I kept the bottle and lid.  Maybe with wine bottles, too, that have a screw top.  Although most better quality wines still have corks.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 10, 2013)

Maythorn said:


> I wonder if storing in glass would be good then and you wouldn't get the plasticy flavor.  I should try this and do it with the last large bottle of juice I got and I kept the bottle and lid.  Maybe with wine bottles, too, that have a screw top.  Although most better quality wines still have corks.


 

Glass is always better.


----------



## Ruthie (Jan 10, 2013)

If you have access to glass, go for it! As I said earlier, our town has such aging infrastructure and our water goes out regularly. Last week it was out for the whole afternoon. So we face that need regularly, not just when there is a "disaster."

BTW, if your city water has sufficient chlorine, it isn't even necessary to add the bleach.


----------

